# Where to buy the best live food?



## •RuBeN• (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello all, I have fed my fish live ghost shrimp which they seem to enjoy but I would like to feed them other live foods. All of the LFS' in my area only have ghost and brine shrimp and tubifex worms but they arent always in stock. I was wondering if there was anywhere else I can buy live foods from on a regular basis. Also are fishing worms okay? I feed them one cube of frozen beef heart, one cube of frozen mysis or brine shrimp or frozen blood worms or krill, some freeze dried blood worms, and fish flakes each day.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I only use ghost shrimp for fish that are too slow to catch their food. If they are fast, you should buy some feeder fish which is half the price of ghost shrimp and will supply better nutrients. But brine shrimp beats both. 

I would recommend staying away from tubifex worms because most of the tubifex worms are harvested from places where they feed on fish waste. This can transfer diseases.

Beef heart is only good in small doses. the animal protein is too much surprisingly.
You should get a 5 gallon bucket and a small internal filter and store a large number of live food for the long run since ur LFS is out of food often.

Worms are good. But still keep in mind that all live food has its safety precautions. 

my fishes food schedule-
*In the morning, I throw in enough feeder fish to feed one per fish
*then I feed the top feeders granules while the other fish are too busy swallowing their fish
*In the evening I throw in a block of frozen brine shrimp(frozen blood worms every other day)
*when the moonlight comes on, I feed my nocturnal fish a live feeder fish.
*I throw in alittle granules throughout the day which all the fish will go for.

I try to give my fish a full selection of nutrients. Just giving them live feeder fish or brine shrimp wont give them all the vitamins the need. Granules or flakes have everything a fish needs but wont provide the stuffing feeling so they will always act extremely hungry. So I try to even everything out.


----------

